# Hybrid Audio imagines 6.5 vs alpine spx ref 5.25



## dsauce16 (Feb 2, 2011)

wondering if the HAT imagines would be a noticable step up from the alpine 5.25 SPX refs. I have the type-x refs but am looking to improve my system...sq on a budget. anyway.. let me know your guys opinions who have had experience dealing with both. any feedback is appreciated and will help me make a decision.

btw head unit is alpine CDA 117 and amp will most likely be kenwood xr-4s unless someone has better option for under 350


----------

